# Another Neomycin Adventurer



## 16371 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello all,I, too, am on Neomycin. So far so good, I'm about half way through it. Periods of "normal" gut function are punctuated by bloating, which isn't nearly as bad as before. (I had a significant flare up, was miserable prior to starting this). No side effects from the med though, easiest antibiotic I've ever taken. And cheap, too. I've had some continuing C, interspersed with normal stool, and some 'ropey' stools (good old ropey; whatever happened to golden floaters, sigh.) But any normal function is a huge step forward for me - I've had this problem over 20 years, all tied to repeated gut infections from whitewater kayaking. I'm a "post infection" type of IBS person - so SIBO is probably a huge part of my problem. Interestingly, the muscle aches and pains (fibromyalgia) and chronic fatigue suddenly "vanished" a day ago. We'll see if it lasts. It can be hard to maintain hope - to find something that might work means allowing myself to hope for a normal life again. That's something I've never stopped doing on some levels, but I've also felt sucker punched by my body on a daily basis, and betrayed by it. So we'll see. This treatment course has me the most normal I've been other than the last time I took Flagyl for giardia (I'm one of those "But Doctor, my gut is normal on antibiotics" people.) Wasn't it Churchill? Never, never, never give up.


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Rock on! I also noticed that Neomycin is the easiest anti-biotic I've ever been on. It must be because it doesn't absorb into the body like most others. Infact, I found Neomycin to be much easier than Rifaximin.One thing to note though with anti-biotic treatment. Sometimes it gets worse before it gets better. This is what I like to call the "tingling sensation" that dandruff shampoo gives you to "let you know its working". So keep your chin up and follow through with the ten days and hopefully you'll come out a changed person.I've had excellent results with Neomycin and I hope you will too! That "tingling sensation means its working!". [thumbs up]


----------



## 16371 (Mar 22, 2006)

If you've done it I have to ask...I have two days to go. It has helped a great deal - I'd put myself at about 40% normal function now (as opposed to none before, zero, nyet) and have only 2 days left. I can't help but wonder if it will change that much in two days. I guess I can wait and see, but wondered what other's have experienced. The decrease in symptoms is dramatic, even if it's not complete, and confirms what I've thought all along, bacteria-o-rama.


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, you might want to try Rifaximin as well to be on the safe side. Dr. Pimental recommends taking either Zelnorm or Erythromycin at night for restoration of the cleaning waves after you're through with the antibiotic treatment, although these two therapies didn't work for me. Then, there is also the possibility of a second course of Neomycin if you feel that its really helping.As far as I know, these two antibiotics are tried and tested for the elimination of bacteria. If you still don't feel good, then SIBO might not be the only problem you're dealing with. Although, if your only problem was repeated gut infections from whitewater kayaking, then this should be all you need to feel better.


----------



## 16371 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, months down the road I have to say: It worked. The neomycin has worked like a dream and given me my life back. Wow, what a long horrible ride it was. I'm not entirely "normal" but I've been improved by at least eighty percent. I now have bowel function, and before it was constipation all the time. I can eat normally, even drink coffee without problems - that hasn't happened in over a decade. I can eat anything and do fine. I'm still on zelnorm and miralax, but what a difference. I'm not tired anymore. My muscles don't ache and I'm no longer depressed. By day ten on the neomycin everyng "lifted" and went away. It also stayed away, which is just fine with me. Miraculous. Dazzlilng. Hopeful! I was so fired up I called every doctor I knew that might be in a position to benefit folks, to tell them of this. None of them had heard of it. Advocate advocate!!!


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

WoW FANTASTIC Bungee.I am so pleased to read a positive story,because Pimentels work makes so much sense but not many are reporting benefits from antibiotics.My daughter is d. so I dont think neomycin would help unfortunately.Good luck Gilly


----------



## 16371 (Mar 22, 2006)

Further misadventures I guess. The third cycle of neomycin has not helped. Symptoms creep back and by month three I need it again - this last time I completed the ten days and when I went off it I was back to the status quo. Oh my. I have now started a second course of neomycin (had a refill although the physician would have a cow about me taking it more than once every three months). I'm combining it with the dietary recommendations and a significant reduction in the amount of food eaten and probiotics to try and offset the threat of psuedomonas colitis. I sure feel better on antibiotics than off them.


----------



## cynthia (May 9, 2006)

Bungee, Thanks for keeping up with this log - even months later. You just never know which piece of information that we're sharing might be helpful to someone else. And hearing about your progress, especially months down the road, is so important. - Good luck with the latest round. Let us know how it goes.Cynthia


----------



## 16371 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well! You never know what you'll find out if you ask. In the interest of going in to my doctor armed to the teeth with information I emailed Pimentel and asked what the dosages for rifaximin was, explaining that my neomycin worked great the first two times and the third time was a wash. He wrote me back immediately and explained they have noticed bacterial resistance developing rapidly to neomycin, which is why the focus is on rifaximin! Cool! Interesting! There IS hope out there folks!


----------

